# Its time to give it away and help the kiddies out.



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 12, 2013)

I was contacted by a fellow digger in Lancaster Pa.He told me that a few kids emailed  him and had some questions about privy digging. I asked "how old are these kids"?  14 and 15. Wow what a great age to start privy diving! It turns out they were 2 girls doing a class project on "The history of the toilet" (that would not have been my first choice at 14 years of age) []
   My friend Kerk asked me if I could talk to the kids because I was closer. They lived 15 minutes from my house. SO I agreed. But first I did a 10 question interview on email.I had fun with these [] 

 The kids are doing this as a class project then going to the regional's.


 She (Holly) tells it better.


"

    At the regional History Day Competition in Jim Thorpe (3/16) we will be competing with other students from other schools in our area.  There are many categories for the competition, ours an exhibit and we will be presenting our project in front of some judges.  This years theme is â€œTurning points in history: People, Ideas, Eventsâ€.  Our project title is â€œPlunge into the Privy: Changing a Crappy Pastâ€.  We created an outhouse with information inside and out.  Moving on from our school competition to regional's we are adding an â€œinterviewâ€ panel and that is where you come in to be a resource for us!  Talk to you soon. 

 Thank you for your willingness to be a resource for us!



 They came over tonight with one of the fathers. I answered a lot of questions about "privy diving" lol thats what they call it. I gave them a 5 gallon bucket full of bottles for their project and let them take some pix.

 I never saw 2 kid that excited about old bottles. Except me []

 Here is the top of their Mock outhouse.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 12, 2013)

The inside


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 12, 2013)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 12, 2013)

maybe they will be privy diggers one day? []


----------



## ScottBSA (Mar 12, 2013)

This is the coolest school project ever!  As a retired teacher, bottle collector and general history buff, this hit all the hot buttons.  I hope the girls do well and report the results of the next level of competition.  
 Thanks for supporting them with this endeavor.

 Scott


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 12, 2013)

I gave them a good number of bottles for their project. And I added one for the road.


----------



## zecritr (Mar 12, 2013)

Way Cool
 so are they interested in actually digging?
 LOL maybe for the nationals[sm=thumbup1.gif]

 That is a Great mock-up,hope They Win


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 12, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  ScottBSA
> 
> This is the coolest school project ever!  As a retired teacher, bottle collector and general history buff, this hit all the hot buttons.  I hope the girls do well and report the results of the next level of competition.
> Thanks for supporting them with this endeavor.
> ...


 
 Yeah I hope they do well. Nice kids.


----------



## epackage (Mar 12, 2013)

I was expecting two woman in white coats from the local insane asylum seeing if you needed a room.... Did you let them touch the Eagle??


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 12, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  zecritr
> 
> Way Cool
> so are they interested in actually digging?
> ...


 
 They were interested in "talking about digging" but who knows maybe the bug will bite []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 12, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I was expecting two woman in white coats from the local insane asylum seeing if you needed a room.... Did you let them touch the Eagle??


 
 No negativity on this thread go to the "hole left open" thread for that [:-]


----------



## epackage (Mar 12, 2013)

Not negative, I here they have alot of great rooms and the food is fantastic!![8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 12, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Not negative, I here they have alot of great rooms and the food is fantastic!![8D]


 
 You should know[]


----------



## imukdiver (Mar 13, 2013)

Thats AWSOME Rick, and glad you could help them out. I hope they take it all the way. Thanks Pete


----------



## botlguy (Mar 13, 2013)

I used to judge the school's science project displays and I think I would have given these girls a pretty high score. TERRIFIC !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  botlguy
> 
> I used to judge the school's science project displays and I think I would have given these girls a pretty high score. TERRIFIC !


 

 I guess they are going to finish up the display with some of the bottles I gave them. I even added a few "just dug" bottles for a touch of realism.[]


----------



## idigjars (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey Rick.   Cool post and very helpful and encouraging of you with these kids.  Thanks for sharing with them and us.  Best regards.  Paul


----------



## toms sc (Mar 13, 2013)

Great job rick.history is a beautiful thing.never forgotton.thank you


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 13, 2013)

[]Thanks.  I might even have
 Permission 
  from the girls fathers dad.. An 1860s house in a neighboring town.


----------



## epackage (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm sure you gave them a link to your site or a couple of your magazine writeups...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I'm sure you gave them a link to your site or a couple of your magazine writeups...


 
 Yeah I gave them my site link before they came over to reassure them I wasn't some nut case bottle digger. And they came anyway. 



 [8D]


----------



## cc6pack (Mar 13, 2013)

WTH

 Get the roll od TP out of that pic[]

 I have an old Sears & Roebuck (reprint) catalog if they want it, that was standard useage down here, after ordering stuff that is.[][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cc6pack
> 
> WTH
> 
> ...


 
 I am going to have tell them that. Your right,no rolled TP back then. How about a corn cob [8D]


----------



## cc6pack (Mar 13, 2013)

rick

 It takes two corn cobs a brown one and a white one, you use the brown one first and check it with the white one to see if you need to use the brown one again[][][]

 PS 

 If they want the catlog just sen me their addy and I'll get it in the mail to them. Nice thing you're doing but if I was those girls father I'd  of showed with a shotgun[]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thats so cool Rick , Im glad you could help them with their project.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cc6pack
> 
> rick
> 
> ...


 

 The Father probably forgot it in the car  []


----------



## mctaggart67 (Mar 13, 2013)

These girls get an A+ from me, a high school social studies teacher and -- bias showing here -- bottle collector!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 13, 2013)

Great thing helping them out Rick...


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> []Thanks.  I might even have
> Permission
> from the girls fathers dad.. An 1860s house in a neighboring town.


 

 Now I see your angle here!  I thought you were just being a nice guy[:-]  Seriously, a real nice gesture Rick.  Good for you.

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Me a nice guy??? Noooo you know me better then that.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  mctaggart67
> 
> These girls get an A+ from me, a high school social studies teacher and -- bias showing here -- bottle collector!


 

 Its funny how this thread is bringing out all the teachers and former teachers [][]

 The kids said they will send me pix from the show. I will post them


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 16, 2013)

*The Kids won 2nd place with their outhouse project*

WE ARE GOING TO STATE COMPETITION ON MAY 3RD-MAY 4TH!!!  We got 2nd place in our category!  Just getting home! THANKS SO MUCH FOR YOUR INPUT!

 The judges ask a few questions during our â€œinterview timeâ€ with them about our project.  We got asked about your bottles.  Here are some pictures of our project at the Jim Thorpe High School today:


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 16, 2013)

*RE: The Kids won 2nd place with their outhouse project*

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 16, 2013)

*RE: The Kids won 2nd place with their outhouse project*

*


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Mar 16, 2013)

very interesting


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 16, 2013)

*RE: The Kids won 2nd place with their outhouse project*

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 16, 2013)

*RE: The Kids won 2nd place with their outhouse project*

*


----------



## epackage (Mar 16, 2013)

*RE: The Kids won 2nd place with their outhouse project*

Fantastic job by them, kudos for helping...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 16, 2013)

*RE: The Kids won 2nd place with their outhouse project*



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Fantastic job by them, kudos for helping...


 
 Yeah I hope they win at states.Its pretty cool


----------



## madman (Mar 16, 2013)

*RE: The Kids won 2nd place with their outhouse project*

hey rick great job helping out the kids, good for you! and congrats!


----------



## epackage (Mar 16, 2013)

*RE: The Kids won 2nd place with their outhouse project*

You should go with them and when they start their presentation you could pop your head up out of the hole and tell some digging stories!!


----------



## antlerman23 (Mar 16, 2013)

*RE: The Kids won 2nd place with their outhouse project*



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> You should go with them and when they start their presentation you could pop your head up out of the hole and tell some digging stories!!


 I SECOND THAT! lol that would be awesome! if I had a chance, I would do a project just like that!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 16, 2013)

*RE: The Kids won 2nd place with their outhouse project*



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> You should go with them and when they start their presentation you could pop your head up out of the hole and tell some digging stories!!


 

 I don't dig standing privy's remember


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 16, 2013)

*RE: The Kids won 2nd place with their outhouse project*

*


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 17, 2013)

But I would bet that you will take them along if you dig there grandfathers privy[][] wouldnt ya!!


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice job and congrats Sick Rick the privy tutor man!  You must know your chit and how to spread the knowledge of it?[]

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> But I would bet that you will take them along if you dig there grandfathers privy[][] wouldnt ya!!


 

 Did I say i hate kids somewhere???  []


----------



## zecritr (Mar 17, 2013)

*RE: The Kids won 2nd place with their outhouse project*

Excellent kudo's to them <hope they do great at state


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 17, 2013)

*RE: The Kids won 2nd place with their outhouse project*

I'm telling you right now ,if your willing to let that girl hold your precious, I'm sure you can stick your head out of a standing crapper.[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 17, 2013)

*RE: The Kids won 2nd place with their outhouse project*



> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> I'm telling you right now ,if your willing to let that girl hold your precious, I'm sure you can stick your head out of a standing crapper.[8D]


 

 Fine!


----------



## idigjars (Mar 17, 2013)

*RE: The Kids won 2nd place with their outhouse project*

Very cool!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 17, 2013)

*RE: The Kids won 2nd place with their outhouse project*

lmao , your too much.[]


----------



## zecritr (Mar 17, 2013)

*RE: The Kids won 2nd place with their outhouse project*

[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 17, 2013)

*RE: The Kids won 2nd place with their outhouse project*

Nice job Rick.  Great PR for a great hobby.  Spread the word brother!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 17, 2013)

*RE: The Kids won 2nd place with their outhouse project*



> ORIGINAL:  beendiggin
> 
> Nice job Rick.  Great PR for a great hobby.  Spread the word brother!


 
 If we get to dig the privy on their fathers dads property the kids will be there.They said they would like to watch and see how it is done. They will be hooked after that no doubt []


----------



## cc6pack (Apr 22, 2013)

*RE: The Kids won 2nd place with their outhouse project*

Rick

 Just got a thank you note from the girls about the Sears cat. Thought I'd share it with you.


----------



## epackage (Apr 22, 2013)

*RE: The Kids won 2nd place with their outhouse project*

AWESOME


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 22, 2013)

*RE: The Kids won 2nd place with their outhouse project*

DOUBLE AWESOME!!


----------



## deenodean (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice story...I am sure everyone will learn something about the importance of bottles in shaping the history of North America, they will think twice about throwing them out to the garbage.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 22, 2013)

*RE: The Kids won 2nd place with their outhouse project*



> ORIGINAL:  cc6pack
> 
> Rick
> 
> Just got a thank you note from the girls about the Sears cat. Thought I'd share it with you.


 


 Cool I knew they would get back to you.Good kids.
 I was reading the Sears cat every night at dinner. Cool stuff. 12 bucks for a top of the line bicycle .[]

   I got permission to dig the privy/privy's at Holly's Grandparents house. 1860. I can see a story on the horizon.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 22, 2013)

*RE: The Kids won 2nd place with their outhouse project*

Hey Rick,

 Great job of mentoring the girls & fostering the best attributes of the digging world. Well done, sir. 

 When it comes time to do the story, you've already got great cover art.

 This image belongs on a refrigerator magnet, or as the masthead for your column at _Glass Digging Quarterly_. [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 22, 2013)

*RE: The Kids won 2nd place with their outhouse project*

LOL yeah  I can see it![]


----------



## ktbi (Apr 23, 2013)

*RE: The Kids won 2nd place with their outhouse project*

Good Job Rick! Could not think of a better ambassador....Ron


----------



## zecritr (Apr 23, 2013)

*RE: The Kids won 2nd place with their outhouse project*

Great Job,hope you have a great dig


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 23, 2013)

*RE: The Kids won 2nd place with their outhouse project*



> ORIGINAL:  zecritr
> 
> Great Job,hope you have a great dig


 


 Thanks I hope it turns out good for the kids sake. I have been digging nothing but common stuff lately,but to those kids common stuff is like a rare puce eagle []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 9, 2013)

*Not A Turning Point in History???  The kids didn't do so well at the States--read on*

Holly & Summer the kids who did their school history project on â€œThe history of the toiletâ€ didnâ€™t fair so good in the state competition. As you recall (if you read the thread) they built a mock 7 foot tall outhouse and did a lot of research on the history of the outhouse to the modern day hopper. They lugged their outhouse all the way to Harrisburg and did their best.
    The states competition theme was â€œA turning point in historyâ€ To make a long story short. The Judges told the kids that they did not think that the use of the outhouse in the 19th century that lead up to the invention of the modern toilet was a turning point in history! Are they freaking for real?  From craping in a hand dug hole to one flush and away it goes? And then we have the bidet []  I think I am going to write to one of the judges and say â€œNot a turning point in history huhâ€ would you volunteer to crap in a chamber pot for one year? You will rethink your statement when the year is up. 
   The kids were bummed to say the least, but they are already thinking about next yearâ€™s competition.

 Here is what they (Holly &summer) said about the judgeâ€™s decision. I think the judges were sticks in the mud, and very picky it seems.  â€œOur judges were women and found it distasteful and not funnyâ€ Sticks in the mud like I said. The kids were 14 come on give um a brake.



 Holly
 Thank you!!! For getting our story in the bottle magazine Iâ€™ll give some copies to summer when we get them. 
   As for history day it was Yesterday and was pretty disappointing. Unfortunately, our judges were not very intrigued by the topic and did not understand our humor. They said that our project did not relate to this yearâ€™s theme (Turning Points in History) which summer and I couldnâ€™t understand because the invention of the modern toilet was obviously a major turning point, if not the most important. They also said that it was historically inaccurate because we placed the chamber pot inside our project and it wasnâ€™t used outside, so we explained to them that it was however dumped into the outhouse, and that we had to place it inside the outhouse due to the width restrictions. We were hoping for male judges (like we had last time) because they seem to understand the humor more than women, but both of our judges were women and found it distasteful and not funny. So it was rather disappointing, but overall a good experience so hopefully we will get to national level next year with a new project. Next years theme is Rights and Responsibilities in History, we start the whole process over again in two months (any cool ideas?). Thanks for asking about it. Oh, and I forget if I answered all your questions or not about my grandparentsâ€™ privy, so if I didnâ€™t just e-mail them over and Iâ€™ll answer them.
 Holly






 All was not lost though. John Pastor of AB&GC Magazine asked me to see if the kids wanted to write a story on their project. They agreed. their story will be in the June issue. They are happy.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 9, 2013)

*RE: Not A Turning Point in History???  The kids didn't do so well at the States--read on*

..women... []


----------



## cyberdigger (May 9, 2013)

*RE: Not A Turning Point in History???  The kids didn't do so well at the States--read on*

Actually.... maybe women don't use toilets.. all my life I never saw a woman on a toilet..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 9, 2013)

*RE: Not A Turning Point in History???  The kids didn't do so well at the States--read on*

I know that don't fart. Well they say---[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 9, 2013)

*RE: Not A Turning Point in History???  The kids didn't do so well at the States--read on*

That's a fact! And I only ever met one woman who burped.. but boy could she beer belch with the boys..!


----------



## bostaurus (May 9, 2013)

*RE: Not A Turning Point in History???  The kids didn't do so well at the States--read on*

Not a turning point?  Goodness gracious...  Not only the convenience but the sanitation and disease prevention.  They need new judges.


----------



## zecritr (May 9, 2013)

*RE: Not A Turning Point in History???  The kids didn't do so well at the States--read on*

obvioudly need judges who know what history is


----------



## beendiggin (May 9, 2013)

*RE: Not A Turning Point in History???  The kids didn't do so well at the States--read on*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> would you volunteer to crap in a chamber pot for one year?
> 
> ...


----------



## T D (May 9, 2013)

*RE: Not A Turning Point in History???  The kids didn't do so well at the States--read on*

Wow, what idiots...hate to call women idiots, but when the shoe fits... (the judges that is)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 10, 2013)

*RE: Not A Turning Point in History???  The kids didn't do so well at the States--read on*



> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> Not a turning point?  Goodness gracious...  Not only the convenience but the sanitation and disease prevention.  They need new judges.


 
 I think we should all write to those bum judges and tell them the facts! I know I am going to. Just think if the flusher was never invented,the population would be mighty low at this point in time [] yellow fever run amuck


 I am going to put together a nice piece about the Sanitation of the 19th century and send it to the person or persons in charge of  the competition. I think if it is sent straight to the judges,it may end up in the dead letter box.  After all they are the almighty judges and know all about "everything".Not just because they are women []


----------



## Psrumors (May 10, 2013)

*RE: Not A Turning Point in History???  The kids didn't do so well at the States--read on*

I guess it would be wrong to send the judges a chamber pot with a prize inside....


----------



## cobaltbot (May 10, 2013)

*RE: Not A Turning Point in History???  The kids didn't do so well at the States--read on*

If it was not a turning point in history I would think they would not mind at all going back to the old ways...


----------



## bostaurus (May 10, 2013)

*RE: Not A Turning Point in History???  The kids didn't do so well at the States--read on*



> ORIGINAL:  T D
> 
> Wow, what idiots...hate to call women idiots, but when the shoe fits... (the judges that is)


 Stupidity has no gender bias.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 10, 2013)

*RE: Not A Turning Point in History???  The kids didn't do so well at the States--read on*



> ORIGINAL:  Psrumors
> 
> I guess it would be wrong to send the judges a chamber pot with a prize inside....


 
 LOL no that would be fitting!  []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 10, 2013)

*RE: Not A Turning Point in History???  The kids didn't do so well at the States--read on*

Ok here is what Holly's mother wrote to the teachers. Its great!  []

 We were a bit disappointed with the outcome as well, but Holly and Summer took it very well and really had the best time doing research and meeting a lot of neat new people, including you!  It just goes to show that research and history go far beyond the classroom and this project took them to new â€œplacesâ€ including the competition!  Hollyâ€™s goal is to make it to the National level of competition before she graduates, so that means she has 4 more tries!  Here are the comments Kevin and I shared with the girls teachers:


 *the score sheet from regional reflected all superiors-the score sheet from states reflected a few â€œneeds improvementâ€ (rules do not change so the outcome from one level to the next reflects judges subjective opinion)



 *when the girls had their interview the judges were obviously not familiar with their project, had not read the process paper, did not review the bibliography (one comment was not enough sources-or something to that effect)

     **judges did not realize there was a video to view (girls showed them where it was but the power was unplugged and unable to turn it on to show it!?!?)

     **judges did not even attempt to push the sound buttons (last competition the judges realized this was a creative way to avoid the word count!), when the girls showed them how a sound button worked, one judge started talking and didnâ€™t even listen to it....(a bit rude)

     **one judge commented on the fact that a chamber pot would not be found in an outhouse (girls explained that they knew this and it was carried out to dump in an outhouse

     **one judge asked what the bottles were for (girls explained that they go with the findings of one of their interviews that the judges didnâ€™t see)



 *The winner in their category (group jr exhibit) had only one name associated with the project?  Not sure how that qualified as a group?



 Wondering how much time the judges actually get to look at and â€œunderstandâ€ each exhibit?  It appeared as if the judges only looked at the exhibit once it was time to meet the creators during the interview.  All that time and effort into a bibliography, a process paper, and carefully chosen 500 words on a project and it appeared as if that was not even recognized, studied, or connected.  The judges at state level were not on the same â€œpageâ€ as the judges on the regional level who gave credit for â€œthinking outside the boxâ€. 



 An improvement: Judges receive the process papers (April 12th when other ppwrk is due) early and then â€œmeet the projectsâ€ and interview the students at the competition.



 So.....that is how we felt about it.  Judges were a little bit mediocre and their interview was the second last for the day so weâ€™re sure they have just about had their fill of âœhistoryâ€ for the day!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 11, 2013)

*RE: Not A Turning Point in History???  The kids didn't do so well at the States--read on*

No feed back on this ?? I guess I am the only one who can relate.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 11, 2013)

*RE: Not A Turning Point in History???  The kids didn't do so well at the States--read on*

We feel for you and the precious little ones, Rick.. all of us.. but the decision of the judges is final, whatchagunnadooooobouditt? [8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 11, 2013)

*RE: Not A Turning Point in History???  The kids didn't do so well at the States--read on*

gonna beat um


----------



## cc6pack (May 11, 2013)

*RE: Not A Turning Point in History???  The kids didn't do so well at the States--read on*

Rick

 Just saw this thread, it's a shame the judges were so narrow minded. Did the girls get any pics from the state?

 I'd like to have a copy of the magazine with the girsl article, I'd include that with any correspondence you have with them, and tell them thay have a fan club or at least a following.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 11, 2013)

*RE: Not A Turning Point in History???  The kids didn't do so well at the States--read on*



> ORIGINAL:  cc6pack
> 
> Rick
> 
> ...


 
 The the article is in AB&GC.the June issue. I'll put it on my web site when I get it. When you have a fan club who needs the stinkin Judges [8D]


----------



## Rockhounder55 (May 13, 2013)

*RE: Not A Turning Point in History???  The kids didn't do so well at the States--read on*

I'd be checking to see if the judges were related to, or knew any of the other contestants. It sounds like the classic Good Old Boys. Or is that Good Old Girls? [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## Jim (May 13, 2013)

*RE: Not A Turning Point in History???  The kids didn't do so well at the States--read on*

These "judges" seem to have been completely disinterested in actually knowing anything about the projects they were to judge. They were absolutely CLUELESS, and didn't seem to care. When you know nothing about something, and blatantly REFUSE to even make an attempt at learning ANYTHING about it, how in the hell can you possibly "judge" it in an objective manner?!? I can't help but think that they had their "winners" already picked []

 Those girls are the real winners here, regardless of the joke "judges". They learned a lot about a very important part of history, got to do a fun project, and now they will get to write an article for a nationally published magazine. Plus, they got to meet Sick Rick [8D]  ~Jim


----------



## cc6pack (May 13, 2013)

*RE: Not A Turning Point in History???  The kids didn't do so well at the States--read on*

Rick

 The 60 minutes TV show did a segment Sunday night with Charlie Rose and Bill Gates about toilets for 3rd world countries, and mentioned the if they could provide them with cheap self contained toilets it would be like wiping out a disease. I'd like to see the judges tell both of those guys the same thing they told the girls[]

 Here's the segment

 http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=50146679n


----------



## ajohn (May 13, 2013)

*RE: Not A Turning Point in History???  The kids didn't do so well at the States--read on*

I'm with you Rick. I would be honored to write a letter to the proper people in protest of the bias neglect of the importance of the historical truth and value when it comes to teaching our children!! Sounds like the offspring of the people who taught me that the ""Indians" were the bad guys. [X(] Don't get me started![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 13, 2013)

*RE: Not A Turning Point in History???  The kids didn't do so well at the States--read on*

I told the kids we have their backs!  []

 They feel better


----------

